# Attention cohiba box inserts



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I've found these two inserts in a box of Siglo II and have confirm that these are the REAL DEAL and we will be finding a lot more that looks like these in the future!! 

It's my understanding that there is now 3 difference inserts in the cohiba boxes!!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I really hate to say this... and i know you don't want to hear it... But i would most definatly question your vendor... especially if these are from 2006.. I know these werent in boxes up to the ene/feb 09 codes...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

there was no information released by habanos s.a. that they will be changing the inserts... they are very prompt (usually early) about announcing such things


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

JerseyStepUp said:


> I really hate to say this... and i know you don't want to hear it... But i would most definatly question your vendor... especially if these are from 2006.. I know these werent in boxes up to the ene/feb 09 codes...


Randy today I've seen Cohiba boxes from 05 with these insert!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Randy today I've seen Cohiba boxes from 05 with these insert!


Sorry meant to say boxes from 06


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

My R&J 2009 Special Edition Dukes had an extra insert in them, can't remember exactly what it said but I think I left it there, I'll take a pic later. That's the only extra insert I've seen, other than the normal Habanos slip. I'm not familiar with Cohiba Siglo boxes though.

It seems pretty odd that a counterfieter would go to the trouble of making what appear to be high quality inserts that most marks (uh ... buyers) won't see until they get the cigars home.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

EL's have extra inserts


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> ...It seems pretty odd that a counterfieter would go to the trouble of making what appear to be high quality inserts that most marks (uh ... buyers) won't see until they get the cigars home.


Sometimes they use (stolen) real ones rather than print their own. And if they expect to do business with that vendor again they want everything to appear legitimate.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> EL's have extra inserts


For the knowledge base here, I'm 99% sure my Monte EL Sublimes did NOT come with anything other than the usual insert.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> Sometimes they use (stolen) real ones rather than print their own. And if they expect to do business with that vendor again they want everything to appear legitimate.


Good point. When I think counterfeiters, I imagine some guy on the street preying on tourists. But there must be a MASSIVE counterfeit industry manufacturing fake CCs, wholesaling them to retailers, and selling to those guys on the street as well. So they may very well go the extra step to fool their retail customers.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Ha! Not to continue my obsessive posting here, but I just got a beautiful box of Trinidad Robostos T in the mail.

Guess what's in the box?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Trinidad and recent Ediciones Limitadas have extra inserts. Cohiba, I don't recall there being any such thing. If Habanos has announced extra inserts, why would they be in a box of 2006?


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry.. im not convinced that those inserts are real.. I emailed my vendor on it, but have yet to get a response.. i very well may be wrong.. however there is absolutly ZERO info supporting these "new inserts" again i may be wrong.. but also so may your source..


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Randy today I've seen Cohiba boxes from 05 with these insert!


 Ralph, a question... Did these Cohiba boxes come from the same vendor? I have a box of Sig II's arriving in a couple of days, and will report back.
Also a few shots from the humidor...
The R & J Dukes are a Limitada '09 the others are '08.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about Hanabos, don't even own any, just clicked on one of the "recently posted" links on the forum home page to get here so I'm not sure this is relevant, but.....

On the first insert, the paragraph that is in English (the 2nd paragraph) says:

"COHIBA, the finest HABANOS, devotes The Linea 1492 in its *sixt*
vitolas: blah blah blah"

Aren't spelling mistakes on things like that and bands indicators of counterfeit?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

cedjunior said:


> I don't know anything about Hanabos, don't even own any, just clicked on one of the "recently posted" links on the forum home page to get here so I'm not sure this is relevant, but.....
> 
> On the first insert, the paragraph that is in English (the 2nd paragraph) says:
> 
> ...


 There are others too. I hate to say this but...


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

You can't convince someone that doesn't want to be convinced.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> There are others too. I hate to say this but...


Not to mention that the two inserts are redundant, despite all of their spelling and grammatical errors.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone. Send ME the Cohibas in question, and I will inspect every one of them over a period of several years and report back.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Every box of Siglo's I have received over the last several years has had one of the two inserts pictured. They are legit. Also Habanos S.A. changes their packaging all the time without announcing it. Example: last year they changed the style of box that they package Eplendidos in. They went from the old style (SBN) that they used for years to a similar type box that they use in the Lanceros (BN). No announcement of that move. In fact the boxes were in the market place for months before they updated their web site to reflect the new box types.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

robofan said:


> Every box of Siglo's I have received over the last several years has had one of the two inserts pictured. They are legit. Also Habanos S.A. changes their packaging all the time without announcing it. Example: last year they changed the style of box that they package Eplendidos in. They went from the old style (SBN) that they used for years to a similar type box that they use in the Lanceros (BN). No announcement of that move. In fact the boxes were in the market place for months before they updated their web site to reflect the new box types.


Then these are legit, and i do stand corrected... Good info for all future BOTL's out there for further purchases... People now know more things to look for.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

You know, I have to chime in here on something totally unrelated...

It takes really special sorts of people to discuss something that can so easily blow up... and close the discussion as cleanly as it has been closed here. This could very easily have gotten ugly (and it nearly did a couple of times)... but the caliber of puff members just resolved it cleanly.

Hats off to you all... Salmonfly, good luck to you and enjoy those smokes... thanks for sharing.

-SS


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

ShortyStogie said:


> You know, I have to chime in here on something totally unrelated...
> 
> It takes really special sorts of people to discuss something that can so easily blow up... and close the discussion as cleanly as it has been closed here. This could very easily have gotten ugly (and it nearly did a couple of times)... but the caliber of puff members just resolved it cleanly.
> 
> ...


:tu When you're wrong.. you're wrong... And i was wrong.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Thanks to the OP for prompting this discussion ... this has been a really informative thread!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I too am a convert... My box of Siglo II's arrived, and contained the same insert in it. Thanks for the education!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> You know, I have to chime in here on something totally unrelated...
> 
> It takes really special sorts of people to discuss something that can so easily blow up... and close the discussion as cleanly as it has been closed here. This could very easily have gotten ugly (and it nearly did a couple of times)... but the caliber of puff members just resolved it cleanly.
> 
> ...


No one is trying to prove anything. This is an adult's club. Everyone had their say. When new info came to light, everyone accepted it. Peeps were trying to make sure no one got taken advantage of. It looks as though that is not the case so all for the better.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I too am a convert... My box of Siglo II's arrived, and contained the same insert in it. Thanks for the education!


John Enjoy your smokes!:smoke2:


----------

